# Watch out for these shampoos!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

New interesting article. Kudos to California for passing laws to avoid these chemicals!

http://positively.com/2013/11/22/have-you-been-bathing-your-pet-with-a-cancer-causing-shampoo/


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

YIKES!!! I just washed Fred with Virbec shampoo last night! I'm happy I only used it a handful of times!

Does anyone have a recommendation for allergy prone skin?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Virbac is what my vet had me buy for Maddie when she was dry and itchy. I've used it on and off for three years.I just threw it in the garbage. I never read wash your hands after use either.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think that Virbac is what Sabine recommended t a friend, too. I hope she hears about this.

I need to go read all my shampoo labels...


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I checked ingredients list on Roki's Virbac Allermyl. No DEA! I also checked EU list of chemicals that are forbidden in EU and that ingredient is on it, both for human and animal use. Our Virbac is made in France without DEA. They make different products here in EU and US! You need tighter regulations


----------

